# My Mark 4 on bagyards!



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5*

updates on page 5
I just got them in, and all I have done is notched the frame. I still need to cut more because the frame is'nt on the ground
because its funny


























Driving height, 30 psi front 55 rear



































I'm happy for now but when I get some time i'll cut some more stuff and see whats holding it up
















and dont mind my front bumper it fits like ish

_Modified by ryanmiller at 5:18 PM 10-6-2008_


_Modified by ryanmiller at 5:40 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

looks so legit man, like the stance much better...


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

so sick! one of my favorite mk4's in the country!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

siiiiick man. cant wait to see this in person


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (finallyavr6)*

the more you cut out the better








instead of sacrificing ride comfort to get low we just cut **** off the car


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

Looks awesome. That goes alot higher up front. Cant wait for mine!


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Is the the ride hight you ride at pretty normall for bags? Im just wondering how most people ride?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwest dubin* »_Is the the ride hight you ride at pretty normall for bags? Im just wondering how most people ride?

thats how I drive when i'm around my town which is pretty smooth., if its a area i don't know i'll bump it up about 10 psi and get about 2 finger gap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

Your car was one of my favs from waterfest this year...very well done


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_Your car was one of my favs from waterfest this year...very well done


Thanks!, thats myself in the background in the brown shirt


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
Thanks!, thats myself in the background in the brown shirt









Thanks a lot for F-ing up my shot!


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

Car looks great! Be even better with the bumper lined up.
Mind if I ask how much you paid for the bagyard bags?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Starion88esir)*

ok..


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

not impressed...
just kidding ryan, that looks great bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
did you get a hotel for h20 yet?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_not impressed...
just kidding ryan, that looks great bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
did you get a hotel for h20 yet?

haha thanks







No I did'nt and i still need to ask my girfriends parents if she can come.. 
if she can were getting our own room







otherwise i'll need a room


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

so sick ryan, always a fan of that silver thang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
haha thanks







No I did'nt and i still need to ask my girfriends parents if she can come.. 
if she can were getting our own room







otherwise i'll need a room









bonita beach mang
me, lauren, vento and erica got a room together. im going to make him soooooo uncomfortable, cant wait. 


_Modified by PAULITO at 2:00 PM 8-30-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

It looks sick, so skidplate is on the ground??? how much lower did these get you??? and did u cut the top strut bushing??? frame is notched and sway is out right?



_Modified by Santi at 12:21 PM 8-31-2008_


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! (ryanmiller)*

siiick. how come i didnt get a pic message?
does your car stop going down with some pressure still in the bag?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_siiick. how come i didnt get a pic message?
does your car stop going down with some pressure still in the bag?

I sat on my phone and the screen cracked.. so I bought the 15 dollar go phone and thats all I have now








and it still has pressure in them when it stops, yes.. we neeed to pull the fenders off and see whats going on


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! (ryanmiller)*

from my experiance its a waste of time. 
slice the pinch weld in 2 spots and hammer it flat. than just adjust with no front bumper. check where the control arm hits the subframe. and tie rods.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_from my experiance its a waste of time. 
slice the pinch weld in 2 spots and hammer it flat. than just adjust with no front bumper. check where the control arm hits the subframe. and tie rods.

true.. i just need some time now haha


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! (ryanmiller)*

Nice, definitely got lower over the old setup


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice man. Glad to see some more people running BagYard stuff!


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

Looks awesome, glad to see those worked out well miller http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (turbo7387)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (chromedomewookie)*

Looks so good.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Looks good man. im back from cali so we need to chill soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (L.I.VW13)*

omg. looks killer dude. I'd also like to know the prices on these bad boys since they seem to be the fix to people not going low enough up front


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_omg. looks killer dude. I'd also like to know the prices on these bad boys since they seem to be the fix to people not going low enough up front

Last time I talked to the guy at bagyard they were 995 for the fronts shipped to the states.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Last time I talked to the guy at bagyard they were 995 for the fronts shipped to the states.

Thats what I paid.
the only downside was the shipping took a bit, but it was worth it!
30psi driving height is soooo comfy http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

So you're only running bagyard fronts, not the rears as well?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Starion88esir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Starion88esir* »_So you're only running bagyard fronts, not the rears as well?

I'm running kevin's firestone rear bags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

So did you use your already modified bushing, or did you put virgin ones in?
Also, how much air is left in the bags when it stops dropping?


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

rat4life was the first one i believe to run the front struts!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

They are cut bearings, but only on the bottom.. so really the way i cut them isn't effecting anything with this setup.
and i have about 20 pounds in the bags when its down


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Jeez... Just when I finally talked myself out of doing air ride next year, you have to post these pictures. With just a Notched frame I think you have me sold on bagyards. My buddy ordered these a couple weeks ago, we are gonna do his install on his GTI as soon as he gets them in. Looks SOOO much better on the bagyards. PM sent Ryan.


----------



## VR6JetPilot (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

oh, someone in the valley that is gonna get bagged http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hopefully i can go to you guys for help if i decide to get air for the jetta















great pics..especially the one at drive height.
helpful for someone new to air.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Last time I talked to the guy at bagyard they were 995 for the fronts shipped to the states.

Before I drop more money I wanna see HOW LOW you can actually get these!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Before I drop more money I wanna see HOW LOW you can actually get these!

Didn't you see Rat4Life at Waterfest? From the pictures it looks like you can insanely low. And just from looking at the pics posted in this thread, just with a notched frame he is tucking an 18" wheel.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

looks soo effing ill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_
Didn't you see Rat4Life at Waterfest? From the pictures it looks like you can insanely low. And just from looking at the pics posted in this thread, just with a notched frame he is tucking an 18" wheel.


misha is also on 205/40/17 (and 215/35/18 i think), which would be more than enough to put any high strut travel bag over coils on the ground. i know first hand








funny thing is, most people who aren't low on bags are on stock tire sizes and aerosports over koni coils










_Modified by tmvw at 10:53 PM 9-3-2008_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
misha is also on 205/40/17 (and 215/35/18 i think), which would be more than enough to put any high strut travel bag over coils on the ground. i know first hand








funny thing is, most people who aren't low on bags are on stock tire sizes and aerosports over koni coils









_Modified by tmvw at 10:53 PM 9-3-2008_

I'm on K-Sports with a UVAIR bag, while I am not ridiculously low, I think the stance is on key. Also on a 215/35/18 tire on a 9" wide wheel


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
misha is also on 205/40/17 (and 215/35/18 i think), which would be more than enough to put any high strut travel bag over coils on the ground. i know first hand








funny thing is, most people who aren't low on bags are on stock tire sizes and aerosports over koni coils









_Modified by tmvw at 10:53 PM 9-3-2008_

That stings, but its true. For me the greatest thing about these airstruts is the fact that the bag fully collapses, so the overall articulation you get is far greater than that of the aerosports. 
Its important for me to be able to get to stock height or above, just because.








Thats the major selling point for me on these airstruts.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
I'm on K-Sports with a UVAIR bag, while I am not ridiculously low, I think the stance is on key. Also on a 215/35/18 tire on a 9" wide wheel









i know








are the bags as low as you can spin them?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
i know








are the bags as low as you can spin them?

yes sir, and something hits before all the air is out of the bag, over the winter ill dig into the culprit of that, i just wanna enjoy the car now


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
yes sir, and something hits before all the air is out of the bag, over the winter ill dig into the culprit of that, i just wanna enjoy the car now

have you ever taken your fenders off and just lay it out and see whats up? great way to test clearance issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*



Larry Appleton said:


> I'm on K-Sports with a UVAIR bag, while I am not ridiculously low, I think the stance is on key. Also on a 215/35/18 tire on a 9" wide wheel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
have you ever taken your fenders off and just lay it out and see whats up? great way to test clearance issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea i did before when i was on weitecs, never did i try with the ksports... in due time i will find out what the hell is hiting


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
exactly 9" wheels. bagyards are great for 18s and big wheels and decent sized tires. no bag clearance issues etc.

Thats about the only thing that scares me about the bagyards. Is how much room dependant on tire size/wheel combo do I/would I have?


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

i dont see why. the strut shaft is the same as a stock strut. figure same size as your strut shaft. i was talking to rat4life and checked out his setup and he had a ton of room inside. id say 19x9.5 no prob


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_i dont see why. the strut shaft is the same as a stock strut. figure same size as your strut shaft. i was talking to rat4life and checked out his setup and he had a ton of room inside. id say 19x9.5 no prob









haha
thinking of ditching what i've got over the winter and doing bagyards at all four corners


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

wide fronts are overrated


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! (ryanmiller)*

So hot ryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_
Didn't you see Rat4Life at Waterfest? From the pictures it looks like you can insanely low. And just from looking at the pics posted in this thread, just with a notched frame he is tucking an 18" wheel.


I didnt know Rat4Life was all the way down on them.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
haha
thinking of ditching what i've got over the winter and doing bagyards at all four corners

u only need the fronts, dont u have the Firestones from AirAssisted in the rear rears??


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
u only need the fronts, dont u have the Firestones from AirAssisted in the rear rears?? 

yea maybe just grab better shocks
i dont know if its the fact that i have em on full stiff or not but there is a sweet spot where the car rides nice, anything lower or higher and its bouncy as all hell
plus the car doesnt go high at all


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
yea maybe just grab better shocks
i dont know if its the fact that i have em on full stiff or not but there is a sweet spot where the car rides nice, anything lower or higher and its bouncy as all hell
plus the car doesnt go high at all

i know i was disappointed with how high the fronts went, the range with the uv bags was pretty junky http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
i know i was disappointed with how high the fronts went, the range with the uv bags was pretty junky http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Yea, shoulda just did the bagyard fronts instead of getting K-Sport's to bag. Oh well, I'll take that crap off of the car come winter and get it setup proper.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
yea maybe just grab better shocks
i dont know if its the fact that i have em on full stiff or not but there is a sweet spot where the car rides nice, anything lower or higher and its bouncy as all hell
plus the car doesnt go high at all

u didnt have much travel in front or rear?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
u didnt have much travel in front or rear? 

all fo conaz


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

thats weird, cus the UV bags i've seen always have like at least 3-4 of travel, more than enough that the car needs, same w/ the firestones in the rear.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

I know vin's car doesn't go up high because his rear struts are really short.. mine go up practically above stock 
anyway tomorrow the car will be back on steelies while my r2ks get re-powdercoated


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

With the weitecs I could go high.
With K-Sports not so much.
Its because of the shock lengths.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

right, i didnt realize the k sports were that short, do u have any pics? how far are you from putting subframe on ground?


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah k sports are the same as b&gs. if i adjust the rear strut im sure it would go higher. it goes to like 3 finger gap, i couldnt see needing to go any higher.
ryan try on my wheels!!!! we need to swap for a day or some pics.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

yes, do that! tomorrow.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*

vinny call me tomorrow.. i'll have my steelies on so you cant try mine on, but i deff wanna see how it sits with 17s


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

sweet i can see how it sits with steelies!!!








i think were supposed to have a hurricane tonight so well see how the weather holds out


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

a hurricane in NY? u mean hanna? thats jsut a storm, we are suppose to get Ike by tuesday/wednesday that is a Cat 3 and still have lots of room to get stronger. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

well i did some stuff today, whats holding me up is my control arms on the subframe, i tried bending the subframe tabs up a bit on the driver side and now that side sits lower.. i guess ill have to pull the control arm and cut some of the subframe!
but with steelies it sits so freakn low' the skidplate is on the ground and the rears are hammered but still roll 









ill try and get some pics up soon


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

I know that pasky tab you are talking about!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

i might have to upgrade to a set of these...


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_i might have to upgrade to a set of these...

wasn't your frame on the ground?


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Did I see a Skid Plate? 
Might want to take that off for a couple reasons if you have one on there...


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

i just wanna be able to go up higher


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_Did I see a Skid Plate? 
Might want to take that off for a couple reasons if you have one on there... 

Why would you say to take it off? right now it sits on the bolts that hold it on, and if i took it off i'd get like 1/8th inch lower.. i still really like having the extra protection


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
Why would you say to take it off? right now it sits on the bolts that hold it on, and if i took it off i'd get like 1/8th inch lower.. i still really like having the extra protection

are you sure thats only the head of the bolts is whats holding you back from going lower? it might be the plate itself.... try it n see


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Car sits soooooo low on steelies







i even got to drive this car today hahaha


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_vinny call me tomorrow.. i'll have my steelies on so you cant try mine on, but i deff wanna see how it sits with 17s

def gotta wait till you get your wheels back. you know i got that 18" itch!








also ryan, i had to do the same, but since i didnt want to take my control arms out(i need to change the bushings soon anyways) i heated and pried the part and bent it up. got a solid 3/8" lower


_Modified by PIFF at 8:45 PM 9-5-2008_


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
Why would you say to take it off? right now it sits on the bolts that hold it on, and if i took it off i'd get like 1/8th inch lower.. i still really like having the extra protection

Well I said there where a couple reasons to take it off. haha. 
and one is. that those things make the car sit lower. You whould essentially be able to get that front bumper on the ground unless its the suspension it self that is stopping you or axle making contaqct, but you said you had notched it.

also You now have Air on your car. You shouldnt need the Skid plate.....


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_
Well I said there where a couple reasons to take it off. haha. 
and one is. that those things make the car sit lower. You whould essentially be able to get that front bumper on the ground unless its the suspension it self that is stopping you or axle making contaqct, but you said you had notched it.

also You now have Air on your car. You shouldnt need the Skid plate.....









i still drive the car pretty low, and i'v nicked the skid plate a few times since i put air on.

maybe if i do a hybrid pan i'll rip the plate off and come down some more


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i think that skidplate is holding u back more than u think.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

wow jealous you can run stock wheels....mine hit the bags....and no way im buying spacers for stock wheels

looks dope though buddy...cant wait to see it in md http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Its not my car so you can do as you like. but I rolled around with a static drop lower than your ride height, with No skid plate ever. 
and of course your going to hit your skid plate, as it lowers your clearance drastically. 
Once again Two things:
1. Santi's got a point, listening always helps people
2.







Learn to drive a lowered car sweet cheeks. 

if you want to look like a baller, might as well start acting like one. 

But other than my giving shiot, The car looks great.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

Your such an ass Drew.






















You should post more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

See tho. I got a Rolley Eyes. 
I thought the point of Air is to get the car as low as possible. and make it able to clear thing if need be. 
there is usually 3 reasons people pans get busted. 
1. Some thing unavoidable in the road (usually highway or involving highspeed)
2. people Dont know how to Drive lowered cars.
3. isht happens. - Highly related to reason 2 but giving room for error for those that do know how to drive. 
By all means for a peace of mind leave your plate on. but as you were saying that you would like to go lower and fully utilize the Air system that is now on your car, that would require the removal of a skid plate. 
hell id rock one if there wasnt a loss of clearance. 
but then again. I was born with a set. I think thats what they are atleast. A set of something. 


_Modified by The Prime Ministah at 12:08 AM 9-7-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_See tho. I got a Rolley Eyes. 
I thought the point of Air is to get the car as low as possible. and make it able to clear thing if need be. 
there is usually 3 reasons people pans get busted. 
1. Some thing unavoidable in the road (usually highway or involving highspeed)
2. people Dont know how to Drive lowered cars.
3. isht happens. - Highly related to reason 2 but giving room for error for those that do know how to drive. 
By all means for a peace of mind leave your plate on. but as you were saying that you would like to go lower and fully utilize the Air system that is now on your car, that would require the removal of a skid plate. 
hell id rock one if there wasnt a loss of clearance. 
but then again. I was born with a set. I think thats what they are atleast. A set of something. 

_Modified by The Prime Ministah at 12:08 AM 9-7-2008_

sorry big balls, I like having a car that I can drive without haveing to worry about not making it to my destination. In NY the roads go from smooth and flat to potholes and raised pavement in seconds, so sometimes ish happens and you smack the plate.. its really for peace of mind..
if i wanted to drive with my eyes glued to each crack in the road i would still be on coils..
if i wanted to not worry and 4x4 over everything id drive at 70psi all around..
but i'll take the compromise and ride cupkit height and still be safe with the plate.
i see your point.. although its not about having huge balls, its about being smart.. swerving all around the roads isn't baller to me, its stupid.

and btw i have never smashed a pan... and I drove a mark2 with less than a cigarette package's clearance under the control arms and never broke that either,but I had to drive like a moron watching out for every patch in the road.
I'm just doing what makes sense.. for a daily car the plate makes sense to me.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

I wish there was a sarcasm Icon on this thing. 
Im just giving your Isht. You have the power to go way lower than i ever was. 
I was just commenting on your point of making it go lower, and maybe coercing you to take the plate off n see if you can go much lower without it. Then you might decide that that extra drop is worth the risk. 
I thought the comment on having a set but not knowing what they were put a joking attitude on it. 
Iv Not drivent in NY so my knowledge base on those roads are nill.
Do what you gotta do to survive my friend. 
No ill intent was on my part beyond joshin you. 
-peace


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_I wish there was a sarcasm Icon on this thing. 
Im just giving your Isht. You have the power to go way lower than i ever was. 
I was just commenting on your point of making it go lower, and maybe coercing you to take the plate off n see if you can go much lower without it. Then you might decide that that extra drop is worth the risk. 
I thought the comment on having a set but not knowing what they were put a joking attitude on it. 
Iv Not drivent in NY so my knowledge base on those roads are nill.
Do what you gotta do to survive my friend. 
No ill intent was on my part beyond joshin you. 
-peace

its cool, being from NY just means I think everbody has an attitude


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
its cool, being from NY just means I think everbody has an attitude









Oh i have an attitude. I just dont have ill intent with it. I thought it was common practice nation wide to rank on your fellow man for not being man enough. 
but now my mental image of NY'er is lil pansy boys that cant drive lowered cars, and are insecure about the size of their balls (IMO i dont want huge balls)









Much love. 
symmetry FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PS kids made fun of me in school. so now I bet a psychiatrist would tell you im venting my repressed memories.















PSS every word i said was true tho. 


_Modified by The Prime Ministah at 10:50 PM 9-7-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_
Oh i have an attitude. I just dont have ill intent with it. I thought it was common practice nation wide to rank on your fellow man for not being man enough. 
but now my mental image of NY'er is lil pansy boys that cant drive lowered cars, and are insecure about the size of their balls (IMO i dont want huge balls)









Much love. 
now shave the Rub strippers to match the bumpers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PS kids made fun of me in school. so now I bet a psychiatrist would tell you im venting my repressed memories.
















PSS every word i said was true tho. 

shaved rubstrips make the doors look too tall, i like them and sadly they get used


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

door dings ftl. community college


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_door dings ftl. community college









i got my share of those


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

yeah parking garage @ UCF sucks.. i've since people back into each other twice already. It scares the hell out of me, i wish i had a bike so i wouldnt have to drive my car.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_door dings ftl. community college









when i had rubstrips i was getting door dings, magically they were happening right below the windows like an inch down


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

today i was parked and this guido with a blow out pulled into the spot next to me in his ford exploder, and kindly left his tire and bumper totally in my spot. 
a-holes like that are why they are staying on.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Door dings aside, I prefer rubstrips with those bumpers....the bumpers have got a distinct line that's even with the rub strips. The sides look "empty" when shaved with those bumpers IMO.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Agreed ^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Door dings aside, I prefer rubstrips with those bumpers....the bumpers have got a distinct line that's even with the rub strips. The sides look "empty" when shaved with those bumpers IMO.

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif thanks for seeing the light


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

god damn ryan; looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (tuddy)*

I just put my train horn in


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re:*

Car looks really good man.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (durteeclean)*

Train Horn is WILDDDDDD. Just got in the new rear tires in!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_I just put my train horn in
































i want


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

haha, i've been thinking about one...what does it take?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_haha, i've been thinking about one...what does it take?

not much, i just had to run a 1/4 inch line from the tank to the front bumper and hook up 2 wires, its way simple


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_I just put my train horn in






























Thats like that guy with the silver mk4 wagon with the old ass train horn


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_I just put my train horn in






























i ddint have money to buy mine... maybe the weekend after h2o i'll get a deal on something @ this Air show.








btw, where in the front bumper did u put it, and how many trumpets did u get?


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

you gotta skid plate!! and that isnt on the ground, cmonnnnnnn mannnn
better get to work!
looksss sick though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

it looks like he has mad cold air intakes.
horn is sweet. pop it off infront of schools and golfers.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_it looks like he has mad cold air intakes.
horn is sweet. pop it off infront of schools and golfers.

he as in who?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
he as in who?

as in me.. haha and it lays skid plate I don't know what your sayin.. without the skid plate its about 1mm from laying frame.. but vinny and I will try and take care of that tomorrow


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
as in me.. haha and it lays skid plate I don't know what your sayin.. without the skid plate its about 1mm from laying frame.. but vinny and I will try and take care of that tomorrow









do workk
my bad, pics didnt look like it..
ahh the horn thing, i was clueless

















_Modified by b. diddy at 8:12 AM 9-19-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

Soo anyway i found my card reader, so here are some pictures of the train horn









































my old ghetto valve mufflers, bigger holes were in the front valves and the little ones were in the rears.. it worked but it still dumped unevenly and too fast ( believe it or not with that tiny hole in the rear!)








but these adjustable mufflers kick butt, now if i hit pancake the front and rear bottom out simultaneously 









my messy trunk while i was working on it..








scwing nice and clean








shot by vinny's job 









but the main attraction for today !












































_Modified by ryanmiller at 12:27 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

sick, i didnt realize those trumpets would fit in there... they seem small, how many DBs are they pushing out? where did u get them?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

i got them from Kevin, AAC.. and they are actually pretty big, over a foot long. and they are 130db the box said.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

man you shoulda did like cranberry inserts polished faces, and a gold ring around the center.....
haha who the f-cuk am i kidding....wheels look good, now get em on the car


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i got them from Kevin, AAC.. and they are actually pretty big, over a foot long. and they are 130db the box said.









oh werd. they dont hit the tire or anything??


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

I hate train horns, but the race 2ks more than make up for it.







Install is stealth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_I hate train horns, but the race 2ks more than make up for it.







Install is stealth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i know hahah my wheels are so stealth you cant see them from the outside of the car!:/ninja:


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_man you shoulda did like cranberry inserts polished faces, and a gold ring around the center.....
haha who the f-cuk am i kidding....wheels look good, now get em on the car









lmaooooooooooo
wow nig gettin burnedd


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
i know hahah my wheels are so stealth you cant see them from the outside of the car!:/ninja:


----------



## americanautomoving (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

That car is dumped! Looks awesome man! How does that horn sound?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_man you shoulda did like cranberry inserts polished faces, and a gold ring around the center.....
haha who the f-cuk am i kidding....wheels look good, now get em on the car









hahaha i just caught that. those wheels look good on his car though
looks sweet miller. i found a train horn from my grandpa, im contemplting using it.
when are the tires going on?


----------



## So_Fresh (Jul 6, 2007)

I bought my girls jetta new wheel liners from the stealership for like $30 a piece... good way to clean up those torn up ones you got! lol, not really a big deal though. The dealership was cheaper than any online site for those as well, fyi.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
hahaha i just caught that. those wheels look good on his car though
looks sweet miller. i found a train horn from my grandpa, im contemplting using it.
when are the tires going on?

I want a train horn but a legit one, an old train horn from a train. Wonder where I can hide it


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

time for a turn down tip train horn..








Set it off at all the people behind you like in rush hour or something


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Train Horn is LOUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am now def in my left ear hahaha


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

which horn kit did you get?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_which horn kit did you get?

it was the 130 dollar one from AAC..
but anyway here are the pics with the new tires and rims that are refinished








on a 10.5, 225 40 18








yes i know my car is falling apart, i need time to scrape off the old tape and start off fresh
























dont mind the tire shine slobber and whatnot








and i have more ill post later


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ohh wow.. that looks amazing!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

so hot!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

Looks sick.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*








whoa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

your car is low sir.
notched vins tie rods last, they looke real sweet, like as if it was oem


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

looking sick dude... 
tucking 10.5s on stock fenders.. thats wasup... 
did u take the skidplate off yet...


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_looking sick dude... 
tucking 10.5s on stock fenders.. thats wasup... 
did u take the skidplate off yet...









its off but i need to notch the tie rods, they slam the frame when its down


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
its off but i need to notch the tie rods, they slam the frame when its down

oh werd. i wish i had someone that could do those for me... mine hit slowly, the frame rests on them i wonder how much they are bent, or if they even hold up the car, and i also need to check my pinch weld... tamn .. do much work to do..


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

did vins last night, they came out sweet. like oem...ish


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

did it get him any lower?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

i hear he went down almost 2"


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah and hes running 14" fener height. so much tuck he cant run a hood


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_yeah and hes running 14" fener height. so much tuck he cant run a hood









thats what i hear... ridiculous gotta get rid of these stupid jettas


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

not much but its the stupid sub frame that holding him up now


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

notched my car into the garbage


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

well here is one hell of a teaser








i bought a new subframe from the junkyard to play with..
and well this is what i have so far.









started cutting

















thats as high as it will go, its bound with the bushing in the back.
but this is how high the un cut side goes








and this is how much higher the other (cut) side goes








now all i have to do is cut the other side and cut the bottom tab off the dogbone, notch frame for the tie rods and say hello to the ground


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

looks like fun


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Static--)*

Looking forward to this.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Wow, a whole new level...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dmoney)*

nice, i need to find me one of those.. its hard finding a mk4 in a junk yard down here.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

pretty much what i have done on mine. just didnt go under the doggy bone yet.
i hope you get this hoe to the rim now.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*

humm this has got me thinking. no real fears of the strength of the subframe?

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_its hard finding a mk4 in a junk yard down here. 

not down here


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

so you cant just flip the tie rods like all the mk1 guys do?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_so you cant just flip the tie rods like all the mk1 guys do?

not a bad idea, but how do you tight it ? the hole is coned, so it will not fit upsidedown


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

i was reading some old threads where the mk1 guys said just take the ends or the hub assembly to a machine shop and they can make it work


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_so you cant just flip the tie rods like all the mk1 guys do?

I wish it was that easy.. but then it would probably bind when you raise it no?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

i was trying to figure that out today when i was spinning my collars down to the end...and now im sitting on the ground again but im also sitting on my tie rods


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_i was trying to figure that out today when i was spinning my collars down to the end...and now im sitting on the ground again but im also sitting on my tie rods

we want to run bigger tires, so a notch will be neccassary


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

I mentioned this to Ryan at the moustache party, but has anyone considered the use of H2 Sport spindles to get lower? They lower the mounting point of the balljoint and tie rod end at the wheel-side, which will give you more drop before the tie rod hits or the control arm binds up in the subframe.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_I mentioned this to Ryan at the moustache party, but has anyone considered the use of H2 Sport spindles to get lower? They lower the mounting point of the balljoint and tie rod end at the wheel-side, which will give you more drop before the tie rod hits or the control arm binds up in the subframe. 

I was wondering something along the same lines. Aftermarket companies make these spacers for MINI's that lower the ball joint which I imagine would cure the binding issue on the subframe for you guys. Right?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_I mentioned this to Ryan at the moustache party, but has anyone considered the use of H2 Sport spindles to get lower? They lower the mounting point of the balljoint and tie rod end at the wheel-side, which will give you more drop before the tie rod hits or the control arm binds up in the subframe. 

i asked them if their spindles would help me out at all when i was at waterfest and they said they would be pointless since im lower than 3 inches, they were prolly thinking in terms of handling i guess


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_
i asked them if their spindles would help me out at all when i was at waterfest and they said they would be pointless since im lower than 3 inches, they were prolly thinking in terms of handling i guess

as long as the strut has enough travel it will help


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

i was looking into those ball joint adapters before, and i think they make more sence for performance handling, all it would do is just make the angle of the control arm more parallel to the ground . from another point it's make sence installing the adapters and not cutting the subframe, but for $250+ i think its easier to get a used subframe and play with it.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_I mentioned this to Ryan at the moustache party, but has anyone considered the use of H2 Sport spindles to get lower? They lower the mounting point of the balljoint and tie rod end at the wheel-side, which will give you more drop before the tie rod hits or the control arm binds up in the subframe. 

^ this guy knows his **** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i have been talkign to him about using those things on my mk3 set up


----------



## dubweiser1 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

heres the solution to flipping the tie rod ends:
drill out the taper from the bottom and then press in a set of these super beetle bushings just like i used on my caddy 
http://www2.cip1.com/ProductDe...13-11 
hope this helps you out


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (dubweiser1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubweiser1* »_heres the solution to flipping the tie rod ends:
drill out the taper from the bottom and then press in a set of these super beetle bushings just like i used on my caddy 
http://www2.cip1.com/ProductDe...13-11 
hope this helps you out

thank you for the link, i'm gonna try to measure my tie rod end see if its the same diameter, if so then that should work great.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

holy **** miller. Stance in the first pic







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the rake


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_









looks sick ryan, killing it as always. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats an amazing stance!! Is that with the "new" modified subframe in??


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

looking real good ryan.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

DAMN.
Looks amazing....Still got a full strut bushing in there? Wish I had the nuts to do what youve done, good ****. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

sick!! i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murphy (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

good lord







that thing looks sooo good!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Murphy)*

still with the stock bushings, yes to the cut subframe. something else is holding me up and its not the struts.
i had the hood open and when I air out the caps on top of the strut bushings sink down, so thats telling me that the strut is going down more but the car isnt. most likely tire to the body of the car so we'll see whats next to cut


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You are gonna have to do a little DIY of what you cut on the subframe, you are crazy low. Have you notched your frame yet?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_You are gonna have to do a little DIY of what you cut on the subframe, you are crazy low. Have you notched your frame yet?

a longg time ago


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
a longg time ago









not to long ago. what are we notching next? tie rods, driver axle....?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
a longg time ago









Haha ok. I wasn't sure. So what modifications have you done to the frame/body of the car so far?? I gotta start getting ready to cut up my car when I get my bagyards


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

wow!! i need to run to the junkyard...
$35 for mk4 subframes and they have 2 or 3....








now to get rid of the issue with the rear bushings, we need to figure out how to make the control arms like the mk1's.....instead of a bolt in frame with spherical style bushing, it could be a push in











_Modified by schnell_8v at 10:22 AM 10-16-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*

and that would get rid of wheel hop







not like my car sees any activity like that


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

yea all we would need is a metal mount that goes where the stock bushing would be so that the bolt can stil be used to hold the subframe, but the mount have an extension with a hole to slide the control arm into it...








fab work and such but, i think its possible + a little $$$$$


----------



## MidNightDrift! (May 21, 2008)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (ryanmiller)*

Damn man, your car has come a LONG way. Looked sick in person at Waterfest, too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

looks great!


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn son! i love the stance with the new subframe, i really need to get into this whole airride thing, i wanna be that low!!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*

getting there.. these struts are still not bottomed out, but this is how it will sit when i notch the frame for the tie rods qnd get bigger tires
but i still need to find out what else is holding it up, but i just need some time to pull the bumper/fender off
oh, and i know they are not bottomed out because the strut caps go down when you let the air out








anyway.
this is still not enough for me.








if you Zoom in you see rubber still
















struts with air in them=








deflated








which is over a 1/4 inch difference, more than enough for what I want


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

gonna look so good


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

Fack man... thats insane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## papa (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (J-13)*


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (papa)*
















too bad theres too much tire showing up front


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

so did you cut that strut bushing yet?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

tie rods are hitting the chassis, that wont do anything


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

oh true. you gonna notch it for the tie rods?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

yeah, but its cold and i'v been lazy


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

haha i hear ya! its cold as hell here. that makes me not want to work on my car


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

damnnnnn...thats so ill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (theHossgti)*

to me that looks perfect the way it is now... is your bumper touching the floor or do you have any more clearance from bumper to ground when all the way down?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

the bumper has about half a pinky to go, so when its all said and done, bumper should be on/reallllly close


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Wouldn't tire wear compensate for that extra pinky... If u notch, trim anymore u gonna have to ditch that bumper...aren't u afraid that you might start compressing ur bumper against the ground...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Damn Ryan... this thing is getting ridiculously low! Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

This bumper is Not any lower than a stock one


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

try raising your strut towers? heres a reference
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (theHossgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theHossgti* »_try raising your strut towers? heres a reference
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5

there is no need to raise strut towers with bagyards. its far easier to notch for the tierods and trim the subframe which will get the same results. plus if he changes to another strut bushing thats another 1/2"right there.


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (Swoops)*

ahhh i see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (theHossgti)*

once i get my j-13 mounts and notch the frame some more i should be able to lay frame with factory sized tires


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

















burr. cold.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Yet, you still ride your bicycle in the snow,







I love this car, even with winter wheels.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

freakin awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

Come and plow my driveway with that snowplow of yours http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (L.I.VW13)*

any thoughts of some 19s? j/w


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_any thoughts of some 19s? j/w

I thought about it, and nah, they don't do it for me on mark4's..
but if i find someone with 5x112 to 5x100 im throwing some 19" p slots on for sure.
so today I had the car aligned at ride height, got rid of the toe that was ripping up my tires.
it drives so much nicer now! it was still aligned at full up, so when it dropped down it would push the toe almost .5 degree !
anywho, yay pictures


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
I thought about it, and nah, they don't do it for me on mark4's..
but if i find someone with 5x112 to 5x100 im throwing some 19" p slots on for sure.
so today I had the car aligned at ride height, got rid of the toe that was ripping up my tires.
it drives so much nicer now! it was still aligned at full up, so when it dropped down it would push the toe almost .5 degree !
anywho, yay pictures









haha we finally got it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the tbell http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (L.I.VW13)*

Any time man, it's the official food of this build







I'll call you when I'm out of class to discuss fittings ! 
Oh another thing, on the northern state at 60mph the car rode like a steakhouse but handles like a bistro


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_Any time man, it's the official food of this build







I'll call you when I'm out of class to discuss fittings ! 
Oh another thing, on the northern state at 60mph the car rode like a steakhouse but handles like a bistro









truth.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (tuddy)*


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_











HAHAHAHAHAHAHA The hypno toaddddddddd!! Is this what you sent to me today?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (L.I.VW13)*

haha nah, it was something else








i was watching that clip on you tube and i was like BAM sounds like my car!


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_haha nah, it was something else








i was watching that clip on you tube and i was like BAM sounds like my car!

or because ed said it... i mean either way its the same outcome


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (tuddy)*

Sorry, Ed told you about it but I didn't know what it was so after looking it up on YouTube I was like bam, it sounds like my car


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

hypnotoad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (bLeW-DuB)*

I was messing with my spacers today, this is et 18 on a 9












































now i just need my j13 bushings and some 33 mm spacers!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

looks perfecto son!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*









one more for good luck


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

perfect yo


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

looking goodd


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (awd805)*

looks great


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (vdubdan01)*

Looks gooooood. i saw the picture you sent me. You think the 215/40 would work better??


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (L.I.VW13)*

iv got my heart set on 205 40s


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_iv got my heart set on 205 40s









ahhha i totally forgot about that


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (L.I.VW13)*

when u go up things gotta go out a lot.. but i like it


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_when u go up things gotta go out a lot.. but i like it 

i agree , i am afraid they gonna poke too much.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

It's a healthy amount of poke at full up but ride height is same as when I was on coils


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
now i just need my j13 bushings and some 33 mm spacers!










i just got bushings from durteeclean and they look to be pretty damn nice. paid 60 for the set and its supposed to give another 3/4ths of an inch


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_It's a *healthy amount of poke* at full up but ride height is same as when I was on coils 

hahaha.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*









thats poke at 1 finger gap


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

its not too bad. thats at et18 on a 9" right


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

yepp, I might have to run et 20 if adaptit can't make me spacers


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

machine shops can mill







..
i had some 34s from adaptit milled down to 28 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my buddy is tight with the peoples at the machine shop next door to his..flat caps, mill spacers, mill wheels..etc


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

so I was contiplating doing air ride on my mk4 u sold me I want now!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_so I was contiplating doing air ride on my mk4 u sold me I want now!
'







glad to hear that!
and a small update, I met up with Rat4life to re-do my frame notch and do my tie rods, but after facing quite a difficult time re-doing my notch we called it quits before we did the tie rods. 
We'll be doing them sunday.
but here are some pictures

















Thats my old notch on top..







well, thats why it came out.. and it wasn't welded in correctly in the back.. see how thick the new piece is on the bottom?








thats the old notch cut out








ah, gas station dinner:laugh: 








test fitting the pipe








we forgot to bring the welder over, and there was a huge truck in the shop, so we had to bring it under on the crawler
















ahh welded right
































more pics to come of the tie rods 
but sadly i still don't have my new top mounts, so they will be useless for now


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_'









look at this russian smuggling missile under the truck


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Looks like a giant hotdog to me


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

cutting is fun! Ryan were u a minitrucker at one point? Thats the scene I just left. Pretty much same type of people. Just vw guys tend to just want coils and boost.

where does one get the j13 mounts?


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

http://www.motorsport-tech.com/ you can have them make you some adapter style spacers


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (shagnwagn118)*

Alloys R us are making me 33mm adapters.. 
and ..
! the frame rail is now notched for the tie rods! woohoo








i'll put some pictures up tomorrow.
i have to cut my stock bushings because i still never got my j-13 bushings














but i'll play with it some to see how low she gets tomorrow after school


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (shagnwagn118)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
look at this russian smuggling missile under the truck










hahahah , i was thinking the same thing....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_Alloys R us are making me 33mm adapters.. 

They'll be shipped out tomorrow... 
Lookin forward to seeing those front wheels sitting flush Ryan.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well, more work needs to be done, but its at its lowest that its been yet.
its not sittng on the tie rods anymore, now just the control arm bushing. 
well, its warm out, so more work will get done!


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Nice work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

Ryan so what's next? cut some more on the subframe to allow control arm to clear it.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

i gotta cut the subframe more, or i'm thinking heat and bend the top of the rear bushing housing so it can travel up more.








I'm just getting mad at the car now, so I'm pulling out the punches on it. I could care less if the frame turns into a banana, i want low.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i gotta cut the subframe more, or i'm thinking heat and bend the top of the rear bushing housing so it can travel up more.








I'm just getting mad at the car now, so I'm pulling out the punches on it. I could care less if the frame turns into a banana, i want low. 

lol thats a serious case right there , i 'm affraid somebody need to see a doctor


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

hehe this is like better than porn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ud1KInzvGY
and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

what kinda pipe do you use for the axle c-notch?
car is gorgeous. youre an inspiration.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (joedubs)*

the metal was extra from a roll cage from the shop we were at.
and thank you


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Car is not low enough yet http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
hahahah i kid i kid http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (L.I.VW13)*

I mentioned this at the Air Affair, but have you given any more thought to H2Sport spindles? $600
http://www.h2sport.com/products.php?productid=203
Looks good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*

I like it!! I never realized that the notch on the tie rods would make that big of a difference.. I'll have to tape it and see how much it actually interferes w/ me going down... 
Is the subframe not on the floor already?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I like it!! I never realized that the notch on the tie rods would make that big of a difference.. I'll have to tape it and see how much it actually interferes w/ me going down... 
Is the subframe not on the floor already? 

its not on the floor but i cant fit a piece of cardboard under it








but i have plans for taller tires








and to afaz
I have heard that the h2 sports will raise the car a 1/4 inch.. 
they would certainly help with the tie rods and with the frame notch, but i'd be running out of room with how low the struts can go.


_Modified by ryanmiller at 4:31 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
its not on the floor but i cant fit a piece of cardboard under it








but i have plans for taller tires










Bigger tires







that doesnt help w/ the low...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Ryan why do you think h2 sport spindles will raise the car?
also by any chance any body knows how big(tall) are these camber mounts? i wonder if they will be good for my car.
http://www.h2sport.com/products.php?productid=2


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

my buddy has the h2 spindles. hes running the same coils that i am curently, with relatively the same tire sizes, and at equal thread counts we're at the same fender height....
the NIcE thing about them is he's actually got some negative camber @ his drop, and i dont. havnt seen the stock vs h2 next to each other, but he doesnt have camber plates so thats the only explanation.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (joedubs)*

hm I thought i read it somewhere, but i may be mistaken.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_hm I thought i read it somewhere, but i may be mistaken.

Quit smoking that CRACK!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

OK I can't resist... when is the bumper getting fixed. Car is on point, I may steal your wheels here at some point, but the bumper ahhhh. I think I read somewhere it is getting replaced soon?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (arethirdytwo)*

nothing's wrong with the bumpers besides that votex fits like dogsh!t., and i had a dream of my car back with stock bumpers.. it was nice









but we'll see. i kinda want to sell em and use the money to fix other stuff on the car too, but part of me loves em.


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

some good info here about TT/R32 Spindles -vs- 1.8t/vr6 mk4 spindles.
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1...e.htm
i picked up a used set of h2sports, Below is a pic to show the difference.








i'm going to use them with TT/r32 control arms but that probably won't fix the binding issue with the vertical rear mounting point on the subframe (circled below).








sorry about the pic quality. i did this quickly. time to go watch USA beat Mexico.
Cheers








Greg


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sickdope


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_nothing's wrong with the bumpers besides that votex fits like dogsh!t., and i had a dream of my car back with stock bumpers.. it was nice









but we'll see. i kinda want to sell em and use the money to fix other stuff on the car too, but part of me loves em.

would be kind of sick to see the car with the stocks back on, but leave the skirts


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (joedubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joedubs* »_the NIcE thing about them is he's actually got some negative camber @ his drop, and i dont. havnt seen the stock vs h2 next to each other, but he doesnt have camber plates so thats the only explanation. 

thats my problerm im having on my mk3.. at full drop im almost at -.5*


----------



## Clark Griswold (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: (vdubfiend)*

Here's Ryan by this summer...








and Here he is in less than a year....
















Thats what an addiction will do to you...


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Clark Griswold)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
love the body dropped rocker removal


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Well you want as low as possible man. Make it happen....


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (SLK)*

that would be sick


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
love the body dropped rocker removal
















YOU







wont.















DO IT.







GO ON DOIT







DUU I T!








HELL id fly up just to help to say i did that shht


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

with the amount of fab work that would take to body drop a unibody you might as well remove the whole entire suspension setup and replace it with something more simple, either way the amount of work would be outrageous but the end result is pretty good looking.


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

Have any of the air guys ran Ground Control camber/caster plates? i just sent you a pm about them Ryan!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Randal Graves* »_Have any of the air guys ran Ground Control camber/caster plates?

the ground control camber plates that require you to cut your strut tower wont do you any good because they will raise the car atleast 1". 
the ones that bolt to the very top of the strut tower without cutting would probably work nicely depending on what the strut bearing they use looks like.


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_
the ground control camber plates that require you to cut your strut tower wont do you any good because they will raise the car atleast 1". 
the ones that bolt to the very top of the strut tower without cutting would probably work nicely depending on what the strut bearing they use looks like.

yeah i just put them on the car and it lowered the front about 1/2 inch or so and they dont require any cutting, i can get some pics up in a bit


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SLK)*

That pshop is legit!! 
hahaha specially the part where the rear is tucking on stock fenders..


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_
the ground control camber plates that require you to cut your strut tower wont do you any good because they will raise the car atleast 1". 
the ones that bolt to the very top of the strut tower without cutting would probably work nicely depending on what the strut bearing they use looks like.

Where did you hear that? Ground Control told me that the mk3 plates lower the car between 1/2" and 5/8", depending on the type of plate used. They said the "cut" style lowers more. Is it because of the upper bag mounts vs. springs?


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_That pshop is legit!! 
hahaha specially the part where the rear is tucking on stock fenders..









I know right...


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
Where did you hear that? Ground Control told me that the mk3 plates lower the car between 1/2" and 5/8", depending on the type of plate used. They said the "cut" style lowers more. Is it because of the upper bag mounts vs. springs?

I'm nearly 100% sure he had a set.


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Its good to see someone making the most of their bag setup. 
Keep up the good work, your Jetta is looking awesome!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (gENERIX_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Randal Graves* »_Have any of the air guys ran Ground Control camber/caster plates? i just sent you a pm about them Ryan!

Not to jack Ryans thread, but I have had these since before WF!









BTW: I have my bagyards in the back of my car.. time to get them in!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
Where did you hear that? Ground Control told me that the mk3 plates lower the car between 1/2" and 5/8", depending on the type of plate used. They said the "cut" style lowers more. Is it because of the upper bag mounts vs. springs?

i had the type where you cut the strut tower. it doesnt matter weather you have coils or springs. because you are cutting the strut tower down and then mounting the plate you're actually "lowering" the strut tower instead of raising it. the plates definitely wont lower the car more.
but good to know the other type of camber plate actually lowers the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I though I took some pics of the coilovers back together after i put the top hat for the camber plates in but i guess i didnt, but here is what it looks like








bascially everything above the springs are removed and then this placed on top of the springs:








And here is everything put together and labeled








what do the to of the bagyards look like and how much space is there between the end of the threaded portion of the strut and the top of the bag? sorry i got carried away with the pen tool in Photoshop lol


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

there are more pics of the plates here:
http://home.comcast.net/~steve....html


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Randal Graves)*

BE FOREWARNED... THE BAGYARD STRUTS ARE SHORTENED TOO MUCH TO FIT WITH THE LOWER PLATE (SPRING HAT)
I am working on an answer to this problem. It seems like the only avenue is to machine down the top of the bagyard hat, or machine down the "brass" looking piece and rechamfer the angle.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

can you post pics of what you are referring to? bagyards are designed to run stock mounts.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_can you post pics of what you are referring to? bagyards are designed to run stock mounts.

My bagyards are installed on the car already.... The strut fully extended will not mount through the ground control setup.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

Here is my MS PAINT..
SHAVE THE RED SECTION (THE X) and that might work.








THIS AS A WHOLE IS TOO TALL FOR THE STRUT.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

SPC camber plate setup is what i'd run on a MK4, pretty much the same size and an OEM mount (replaces factory one) and gives you 1 degree negative camber
Second One down obviously
http://www.eurosportacc.com/ca...s.htm


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

thats basically what vinny ran up front, but his were modified to be about 13mm in height








anyway


















got my spacers in


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

ZOMG!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I.VW13)*

blah blah blah








more harassment of the frame shall occur shortly. its STILL not layed out.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

sexi-fied


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$* Ryan. Is that with the new bushings and tires on?


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

really like that shot except how the background light kind of disturbs my eye a little bit, it keeps taking my focus off the car


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

thats with the new spacers ant bushings.
new tires should help a little

and i know about the light, there's very few dark places around here


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

I count about 8-10 flashes. ahahah lookin good miller boy


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

i think i did about 15 there








more pictures when the thing is actually clean


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i think i did about 15 there








more pictures when the thing is actually clean 

same here, u see pics from this weekend yet?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

no, what was this weekend?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_no, what was this weekend?

Santi got new wheels, I saw


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

aw shucks. i knew he did, but i didn't see them yet!
I didn't want to let the cat out of the bag if that was what he was talking about


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

haha, and i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif them.. look at the LLS thread


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

I just sent ryan the 3 I had seen so far, they look sick


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

thank you... i love them, theyy fit well, i just need different size tires.. 
/thread jack... reply on my thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=17


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

What? The hubcaps?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_What? The hubcaps?

dates retardo, look at them


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*

I noticed the dates but he linked us to his thread leading us to believe there were recent pictures of his car in it.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dmoney)*

I put that link to stop thread jacking if Travy was gonna reply to me, and if u read above that it says, there is 1 pic in the LLS thread, Low Life Society. Which i didnt want to put in my thread until i get all the 'build up related ones'


----------



## Chi Town TDI (Nov 12, 2006)

God I wub this car so much. Well done my friend.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Chi Town TDI)*

thanks mate!
and a little update


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

The quest to hit the floor has finally come to an end! So what are you gonna waste your time on now??


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

bigger tires so i can do it all over again








and new bags for the rear to get a lower riding psi.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

do you have firestone rears now?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

yeah








they do work lovely, but i like to run a looser shock


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

Ryan...
You sir are a winner.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

amen maestro


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

You finally got there in the end! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (gENERIX_)*

sweetness ryan! So notched tie-rods, axles, tabs cut on the subframe(did you cut a triangle out and weld it back up?), what else did you do to get it down there? Im planning hacking my car up before we put the bags in so hopefully it will just get there.....


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

wow. congrats.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Game Over http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now its time to do it to my car haha


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (L.I.VW13)*

Ryan Miller sucks @ life cus he dont like to answer my messages http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif its about So.Wo. 



_Modified by Santi at 4:08 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

santi, pm sent! i havn't gotten any!
and thanks guys!


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Ryan thanks for the research! you saved me tons of time. any vids of u draggin?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

tires are on the fenders too much to drive it that low, and my axles still bind. 

next time the boot rips i'll cut it down some more


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*























looks great


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (gr0undscraper)*









I did a speech in my public speaking class on air suspension, so i made that








and when my cars back from the bodyshop i'll put em in


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

hahahaha. I'm keep picturing the Michelin man doing that


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

hahahha, u so dumb!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_hahahha, u so dumb! 

x2


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*

















got it in today, and painted her up


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
















got it in today, and painted her up

Copycat!








Just kidding, I did the same thing to mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

haha it sucked. there were like 11 spring and buttons that shot everywhere.


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_haha it sucked. there were like 11 spring and buttons that shot everywhere.








Same thing happened to me. I'm not gonna lie, my heart sank because I thought crap was breaking.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_tires are on the fenders too much to drive it that low,

so whats the reasoning behind getting some bigger tires







i dont understand the look perfect


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

to tuck rim.
cuz bitches get wet for dat. ya hurrd!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_haha it sucked. there were like 11 spring and buttons that shot everywhere.

hahahahha i could've told u that...


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

bigger tires, as in taller. I want to get lower, but the subframe is on the ground, so a larger tire will move the rim closer to the fender.


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_bigger tires, as in taller. I want to get lower, but the subframe is on the ground, so a larger tire will move the rim closer to the fender.

what sizes do u think you are going with?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (blumpkin88)*

If i dont light my car on fire and roll it off a cliff, i plan on 205 40 18.

but right now i'm uninstalling easy street to put my switch box in. FML


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_If i dont light my car on fire and roll it off a cliff, i plan on 205 40 18.

but right now i'm uninstalling easy street to put my switch box in. FML


Oh that's right...I forgot u had 18s......I'm just tryin to figure out what tires I wanna run on my 17s this time around noe that bagyards are in the picture








Oh and that blowsss. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

gotcha, thats not bad when you said bigger i figured you already had like a 205/40...what you got now a 215 35?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Seems like 205/40 is the best for 18x8.5 on bags.... I hate dunlop for not making that size.
Why are you switching from an EasyStreet controller to a switch box?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Why are you switching from an EasyStreet controller to a switch box?

x2... Didnt you just get that? cus u had a switchbox b4


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

my ecu on the easystreet fried within 10 secconds of plugging it in
so until they send me another one i have to rock the switch box.

and i have 225 35 18s on now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

oh, no good.. is that their new ECU 110/145??


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah for the viar 400's


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that sucks alot man about ECU. Have you posted any photos with the new tires yet?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

no new photos of new tires because I don't have them yet







but I finally put my wheels back on last night, hopefully ill take some pictures with my buddy today. 
and I fixed my ripped abs cable, no more lights on the dash!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
and I fixed my ripped abs cable, no more lights on the dash!










mine is ripped too! pretty badly actually...how did u go about fixing it?!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (blumpkin88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blumpkin88* »_
Oh that's right...I forgot u had 18s......I'm just tryin to figure out what tires I wanna run on my 17s this time around noe that bagyards are in the picture










you wanna run something in the 45 series realm if you're getting bagyards. you'll be able to go low and the rim wont be too far from the fender http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

just curious, what is holding the ass end up? are the tires already hitting the body? car looks sick by the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (85vrcoupe)*

I fixed the wire just by soldering them , the rear tires sit on the fenders but also the beam is on the car body too.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_oh, no good.. is that their new ECU 110/145?? 

i wish mine was 110 / 145
mine is like 125 / 145


----------



## 23fadeaway (Mar 20, 2009)

love this car!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_
i wish mine was 110 / 145
mine is like 125 / 145 

REally? thats weird... Most pressure switches run a 35psi difference...


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

my pressure switch in the car is whack too, it goes on at 90 psi and shuts off at 120 LOL
i never had a tank gauge, so this has been what i used the whole time and never knew


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

oh damn.. hat shiz is mad low... the good range is 100-150... I'm gonna start using an adjustable pressure switch most likely that way i can set it to w.e i want... 
I got so much work to do in my car b4 SOWO.. I hope i can squeeze it all in with skool, and AbS.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...26246/
( its a video)
ran 1/8 line


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

soo nice, cant wait for the dump mufflers to come in


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

Great speed for the rear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

that 1/8 looks good, i tried 1/4 copper and still had to use needle valves for the dump which i forgot to put back in
how does the front compare?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

my fronts are very slow, actually slower than that, because i have flow controls and they are set very slow. i might slow the fill on the rears a bit just to make it equal.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

**** now i'm gonna have to run 1/8th in the rears


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Swoops)*

that 1/8" its smooth... I LIKE.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Is it better for any reason to switch to 1/8" rather than put flow controls on 1/4"? I've got 1/4" in the rear and it's a bit too fast for me. I was just planning on throwing some flow controls on, but this 1/8" line has my attention. Is it worth switching to 1/8 line and fittings?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

it may alsmot be cheaper to get 1/8" line, and the 4 fittings to change it than getting flow controls. BUt that depends on the flow control you get.. some are $20, and others are like $40


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

well it was free99 because i had the fittings left over from my analog gauges.








and 1/8th line is soooo easy to run, its like 16 gauge wire


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

love the speed of the rear bags, looks awesome


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_well it was free99 because i had the fittings left over from my analog gauges.








and 1/8th line is soooo easy to run, its like 16 gauge wire









that i do agree with, 1/8" line its so easy to run... HMMMMMM... 
I wonder what 1/8" to the front would be like since my front valves are in the front of the car anyways... 
BTW Ryan, is that w/ the new bags ,or the firestone still?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

i have enough fittings and line to do the fronts too. i'm thinking if i get some time i'll try it out. 
and yes santi it is with the firestones.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

wow 1/8 on the back looks perfect. i am changing my fronts for 1/4,might try 1/8 for the back


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

do it! how are the struts coming?
and I finally got my BY sticker.
it looks like a college sticker, dis guy gos to BYU !








also brought to you by hypnotoad industries, mr chi city, and AAC <3


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Sick Ryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

WHERE DID YOU GET THE HYPNOTOAD STICKER!!!!!!!!!!








i still need to give you money for my chi city sticker haha


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

rears look so good with 1/8ths ryan


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

where is your trunk and rear deck for inside?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

the trunk was folded up so i could stand in the trunk to take the picture








and the deck lid is there, just missing the 2 vent things because they rattled really bad and I got mad and ripped them off one day








but on a good note.
easystreet is WORKING!


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

super sick mr miller http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (lcurtisl)*

Car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (steppal)*

say werd!


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_the trunk was folded up so i could stand in the trunk to take the picture








and the deck lid is there, just missing the 2 vent things because they rattled really bad and I got mad and ripped them off one day








but on a good note.
*easystreet is WORKING!*

woo convinced chris to go digital over the summer


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

Nice man! do Accuair!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Ryan, you are running 1/8th inch line to the rears and 1/4" to the fronts?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

i have 3/8 to the front, but with flow controls.
3/8ths is fast as a rabbit


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i have 3/8 to the front, but with flow controls.
3/8ths is fast as a rabbit

Yea, Im considering what to run to my fronts since I'll have the bagyards on shortly. Ill probably do 1/4" fronts and 1/8" rears


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

I figure if i decide to do hardlines under the car i'll run them in 1/4 copper, but thats a big if LOL


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Copper is moneyyy, but very pleasing to the eye!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (dcestylzdtailer)*

not under the car
















plus my dad owns a plumbing company, that may be helpful.


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Very true.


----------



## RoeVWgti (Jan 22, 2009)

ryan smells =p


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (RoeVWgti)*

Hush up grandma, aren't your soaps on tv now?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (RoeVWgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoeVWgti* »_ryan smells =p

awww roes first post


----------



## RoeVWgti (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

oh so cute little one. I just got a 100% on my suspension test booya


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (RoeVWgti)*


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_not under the car
















plus my dad owns a plumbing company, that may be helpful.









DO PVC!!!! haha


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
DO PVC!!!! haha



hell yeah, and make a PVC roll cage while you are at it.... oh snap you could run the air through the roll cage, the cage could be your tank... OH SNAP! get it done ryan.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

Ryan, u love gif's too much

_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_

hell yeah, and make a PVC roll cage while you are at it.... oh snap you could run the air through the roll cage, the cage could be your tank... OH SNAP! get it done ryan.

WE had planned to do this on a friends car locally, problem is, if it isnt pressure tested properly, you dont want a bar over your head holding 150psi blowing up.... So we said screw it...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Ryan, u love gif's too much
WE had planned to do this on a friends car locally, problem is, if it isnt pressure tested properly, you dont want a bar over your head holding 150psi blowing up.... So we said screw it... 

Yea definitely wouldnt trust PVC for air. Plastic shrapnel is not fun.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Yea definitely wouldnt trust PVC for air. Plastic shrapnel is not fun. 


Oh i was talking about an actual welded cage... MEtal, not PVC son...







thats just wetarded


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

i knew a guy who ran pvc air compressor lines, and then they bumped a jack handle into it and it burst.
but i like the roll cage tank idea <3 that would be pretty slick.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i knew a guy who ran pvc air compressor lines, and then they bumped a jack handle into it and it burst.
but i like the roll cage tank idea <3 that would be pretty slick. 

You wouldnt do it.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

not a fan of cages in jettas but never the less the cage tank would be wild. the tubing on a good cage is so thick you dont need to worry about it exploding but maybe a leaky weld or possibly a weld breaking... its a cool far fech idea


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
You wouldnt do it.

not in this car, it has nothing fast related on it, so a cage would be hella out of place. 
thats like wearing running shoes to a banquet.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

true it's like wearing a tuxedo printed t-shirt but people still do it. 
glad you got that new ecu in there, digital must be so much easier!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

it is!
and i just adjusted all the fills and dumps to the same speed, so now the pancake and all up button is my friend agian


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

dammit, i hate being mixmatched with 4 valves and gangstarr switches (even though it rides mint and functions perfectly normal). It really ****s with my OCD I hate it. I need to get ahold of chris' credit card number so i can do everything the same with 8 valves and new lines etc








whatever with time comes progress i guess


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (ryanmiller)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif yer car.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (v2.)*

digital is cool, but not cool enough.. I mean i would like it, but i'm so use to my 6-valve setup and manual switch box it works fine... 
If i do digital i might do Dakota digital w/ easystreet manifolds


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (Santi)*

how did you wind up with 6 valves


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i just read that too and asked that question to myself out loud


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_how did you wind up with 6 valves









this was a year ago. 2 of my front valves decided to start acting up and letting air creep out, i took them apart a bunch of times, and couldnt get them to work right... 
SO, i put 2 of my rear valves up front and left the rear w/ 2 valves only. 
I'm gonna switch it all 2 manifolds once i get my new daily, so by SOWO it'll be a totally different system.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I'm gonna switch it all 2 manifolds once i get my new daily, so by SOWO it'll be a totally different system. 

what is this daily you speak of?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_
what is this daily you speak of?
















its nothign special, I'd post up a pic but i dont even have it yet. If everything goes as planned i'll have it tomorrow. Got 4 doors, and a trunk.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (Santi)*

well that explains it

now if someone could explain how i lost to a jetta on hp evo's and coilovers at Show n Go.. that would be nice


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (ryanmiller)*

saw you car this weekend and its looked money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_well that explains it

now if someone could explain how i lost to a jetta on hp evo's and coilovers at Show n Go.. that would be nice









dont feel too bad
I got beat at a local show by a stock ride height jetta, on mille miglia wheels, altezzas, among all of pep boys interior trinkets...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (Larry Appleton)*

happened to me as well at Waterwerks in WA.. basically stock jetta with RCs.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (Wyman)*

car looked good this weekend, i didnt place which didnt surprise me at all cuz my paint is shot and the car was far from clean like usual
good to finally meet you and talk to you tho


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (Hinrichs)*

thanks, good to know its not just me but either way it was a fun weekend
and it was nice meeting you too james, next time have the car one color!


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_well that explains it

now if someone could explain how i lost to a jetta on hp evo's and coilovers at Show n Go.. that would be nice









At least you placed. I got nothing bc of that retarded white Jetta and a certain other black Jetta


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (turbo7387)*

yeah, i was honestly worried of you beating me. my cars mad played haha.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (ryanmiller)*

hah yeah, i thought it was awsome tho with the silver bumper...i already have it stripped and im working on sanding it
car should be a whole diff color kinda soon, just no idea what to pick


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (Hinrichs)*









thats about the only pic i saw of my car this weekend., thanks to aaron.


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (ryanmiller)*

I was honestly just about to ask you.. if you had any new pictures


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (dcestylzdtailer)*

I have a few more of the REAL Millermobile, none of that poser wannabe shizz (people who were at the show will know what I'm talking about







)


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (turbo7387)*

Post them aaron...... you wont


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (dcestylzdtailer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcestylzdtailer* »_Post them aaron...... you wont









I will as soon as I edit them but that won't be until tomorrow probably as I have a test tomorrow for which I have done almost none of the reading and have a long night of catching up to do


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
thats about the only pic i saw of my car this weekend., thanks to aaron.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (SweetandLow)*

ahh you got the bad side of my car







\
that side was giving me strut bushing trouble, and isn't sitting as low as it could


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (ryanmiller)*

i got a good pic of ur car at SNG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (turbo7387)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo7387* »_I have a few more of the REAL Millermobile, none of that poser wannabe shizz (people who were at the show will know what I'm talking about







)

I think I know which car youre talking about and I wasnt even there


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_ahh you got the bad side of my car







\
that side was giving me strut bushing trouble, and isn't sitting as low as it could









EXCUSES


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (craziidubb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *craziidubb3r* »_i got a good pic of swoop's sweet f'ing hair at SNG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









fixed.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (tuddy)*

Hahaha nice eric, that's where the name comes from


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (ryanmiller)*

Ballinnnnnn


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (turbo7387)*

aaron and miller- cars held it down for mk4 jetta hard at sng
i was just gonna post that pic.
as much as i love the r2ks i really think you need these wheels. winter wheels maybe?


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (PIFF)*

i always hated the r2ks. new wheels are $!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_i always hated the r2ks. new wheels are $!

Too bad they're not Ryans










they do look sick though ryan, already told you that though. Need to find a different set of Bs to rock on your car now though


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (Travy)*

meh.. they should be


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_meh.. they should be

Agreed. Miller get some damn bentleys


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah there ventos and they be fs
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4332552


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

That **** is selling them already








thought he said he was going to keep them and do air


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_i always hated the r2ks. new wheels are $!

goin to far with that statement there broady..... bentley wheels are straight cash though


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i love the R2K's but the tuck action on the bentley's is very convincing.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (turbo7387)*

bentley wheels








you and your crew should roll down to the "staggered" show in CT next weekend.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_aaron and miller- cars held it down for mk4 jetta hard at sng]

Aww thanks Vin, too bad germansquad thought that some whack ass cars were nicer than ours haha


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
goin to far with that statement there broady..... bentley wheels are straight cash though









hahaha 
nothing but love WY! i always wanted to see your car on a dif. set of wheels tho








set your car off for sure


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_
hahaha 
nothing but love WY! i always wanted to see your car on a dif. set of wheels tho








set your car off for sure

true dat. Check your pm's peep out the new steez.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (Wyman)*

i've also wanted to see it lower in the front too....
ry those bents look sick on the jetta


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_
fixed.

you're quite funny you


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_
you're quite funny you
















dont be mad, its always neater then my amy winehouse


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (tuddy)*

no where near Keiths's hair. its Perfect


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (ryanmiller)*

Flatland bike ontop your car. That makes me love your car that much more, seeing you're apart of the bmx community, somewhat.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Ryan... sell the s2k's and get those Bentley wheels... looks insane on your car!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (woody89)*

somewhat is a understatement, im terrible at it







but it is fun to mess around on.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

bentleys are dope, i wanna see the car that beat yours at sng..lol
hp evos..ha


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

As promised, a few pictures from SnG

































Clone and the car that took first can both be seen here


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Can't really see the white Jetta that well, but maybe it was just cleanly put together? $$ value of the mods isn't what judges look at when they know what they are doing, and I'm assuming GermanSquad has an idea. But I wouldn't let it get to you Ryan, your car is fire and everyone knows it. You don't need an award to tell you that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Can't really see the white Jetta that well, but maybe it was just cleanly put together? $$ value of the mods isn't what judges look at when they know what they are doing, and I'm assuming GermanSquad has an idea. But I wouldn't let it get to you Ryan, your car is fire and everyone knows it. You don't need an award to tell you that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Normally SnG judging is spot on and some of the best of the major shows but the MK4 Jetta 1.8T mod judges were useless. They looked over each car for maybe a minute and didn't seem interested in the cars in the slightest. I tried talking to them and pointing out certain things on my car but it went nowhere and they just quickly scanned my car and left


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it was probably because the white one had a boser, they probably thought it had more into it for some crazy reason. At the first Eurowerks show we had, I guess we had picked some judges on crack because they gave the most modified car award to a guy who has a jetta with a BT setup with stock cloth interior and a custom bumper, Mike Olson was pissed as he sat in his caged, BT, Recaro fitted, Brembo Brake fitted GTI with amazing Auto Arts... sometimes judges are just stupid.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_ You don't need an award to tell you that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

troof. who gives a **** about a plastic trophy








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4333872


_Modified by Wyman at 7:14 AM 4-8-2009_


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Wyman)*

all the judges cared about when they got to my car was the things on my roof that flaked apart for the roof rack...they couldnt understand why i couldnt get them off and kept asking about all the bolt ons i dont need anymore, like why didnt i have a fmic lol


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_it was probably because the white one had a boser, they probably thought it had more into it for some crazy reason. 

I'm actually almost convinced my judges didn't even notice I had a boser on my car or the retrofits. In fact, I'm pretty sure they thought it was just a GLI with a couple extra mods http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

ya i think my bro (gti337dub) got hosed as well. I think it was the cleanest 20th there and he didnt even place.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

Yea total piece, I can definitely understand why this thing didnt place


----------



## Chi Town TDI (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Can't believe that dude has the same rims as you....


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chi Town TDI* »_Can't believe that dude has the same rims as you....




I cant believe you can take such a perfect setup and make it look like ass, silver jetta, votex kit, and R2K's. That then decided hey this looks good but oh man a SWEET! boser will def look good but totally destroy my cars styling, and then the black on the bumper and CHROME?!?! R2K's... he should be shot for ruining the beautiful finish. I think chrome R2K's can look good but he did not pull it off at all.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_

he should be shot for ruining the beautiful finish. I think chrome R2K's can look good but he did not pull it off at all.

I dont think they are chromed, they re fully polished bro. Back in the day they used to be Tony's (vdubstar) wheels. They were polished then and looked awesome.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

The other Jetta is pretty clean, no need to hate on it people.
But back on topic, Ryan get the damn bentley wheels


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

i think its time for a different set of schmidts


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (volksmk4)*

i still want th lines.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i still want th lines.


theres a 17inch set for sale currently i believe

plus, theres a cat selling 18s (i dont know if they are still for sale but they were at one point)


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

18s are ugg imo


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4278930



























get ya some










_Modified by BADCLOWN at 6:20 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

may i say 18"th lines








those are clean though.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

im still saying 19s.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_may i say 18"th lines








those are clean though.

and colormatched centers with chrome lips


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_im still saying 19s.

_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_im still saying 19s.

_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_im still saying 19s.

_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_im still saying 19s.

_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_im still saying 19s.

_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_im still saying 19s.

_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_im still saying 19s.

_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_im still saying 19s.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
and colormatched centers with chrome lips









color matched is weak.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
color matched is weak.

not on silver, maybe on something gay like maroon...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
not on silver, maybe on something gay like maroon...









haha, youre right. what was i thinking challenging you?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Wyman)*

listen, good things are coming.

















picked this guy up monday, now to take on some fun stuff
like this 








and fixing my exhaust, and making strut bearing caps and yaadaaah


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I like 1 thin gon your clone's car, well 2 things, the euro trunk and the polished... I think you need chrome side rub strips... 
Just saying... 
Drives side axle notch already!!! nice!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

that the drivers side


----------



## dlo5 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_

I cant believe you can take such a perfect setup and make it look like ass, silver jetta, votex kit, and R2K's. That then decided hey this looks good but oh man a SWEET! boser will def look good but totally destroy my cars styling, and then the black on the bumper and CHROME?!?! R2K's... he should be shot for ruining the beautiful finish. I think chrome R2K's can look good but he did not pull it off at all.


keep hating http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dlo5* »_

keep hating http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Oh I will. And Chrome or Full polished, I think its hard to pull it off, and I think that guys car didnt because he has too many different styling cues.
Opinions are like *******s, everyone has one, except mine is like a dude with irritable bowl syndrome, its loud and obnoxious all the time.

and ryan you have yet to do your drivers side notch?


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

are there any pictures of said car you are describing? i dont know that ive seen any in this thread (and id like to see it)


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_are there any pictures of said car you are describing? i dont know that ive seen any in this thread (and id like to see it)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Ryan, saw your car for the first time in person at SNG.. absolutely stunning. defeniatly a great inspiration. BTW do the bently's! that looks so sick.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chi Town TDI (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










That front end is TERRIBLE!!! Looks like its slapped together..
On the other hand, Can't wait to see both sides Notched Ryan...


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

ryan name change to millermatic.........


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I like 1 thin gon your clone's car, well 2 things, the euro trunk and the polished... I think you need chrome side rub strips... 
Just saying... 
Drives side axle notch already!!! nice! 

chrome side rud would look cool. your trunk is cooler than euro.
santi-i had my driver side notched, i thought i told you. i dunno how your car looks so low, on 18s i had my frame notched in 4 places and subframe and control arms modded to no end. yet you still tuck the same amount of rim


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*

driver side is notched now.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_driver side is notched now.









legit dog.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Nice! Always looking forward to your updates man


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

ryan 19s are the way to go







rim tuck all day ERR day!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

this car will be the death of me.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

so ****ing sick ryan.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

GOD DAMN














When are we going to see this thing featured?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

haha never, its a daily with 94k on it http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Doesn't matter







That makes it all the better


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Did you put the flashes behind you?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (dcestylzdtailer)*

who me,? nooo








quite honestly, i'm not sure how i got the shadow, i think i was just blocking the reflection. ah learning the hardway, always fun.


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Very truee, very clean shot dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (dcestylzdtailer)*

Proper as always Ryan


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

so sexy Ryan, i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_this car will be the death of me.


join the club mofo


----------



## Chi Town TDI (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_this car will be the death of me.












Can't get enough, its pulled off so friggen well!!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

i like it better without the rack but never the less looks great ryan.
i only like a handful of mk4s over here on air, yours and vinny's old mk4 being 2 of my favs


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_i like it better without the rack but never the less looks great ryan.
i only like a handful of mk4s over here on air, yours and vinny's old mk4 being 2 of my favs

You just love silver cars


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (turbo7387)*

i cant stop looking at that pic. so sexy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (turbo7387)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo7387* »_
You just love silver cars









haha this is true. i like yours though too so im breakin it up haha, i like another with no paint on it either on the west coast.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
haha this is true. i like yours though too so im breakin it up haha, i like another with no paint on it either on the west coast.









So Black and Silver huh... are you color blind








Ryan, you should put the bentley's back on and see what it looks like now. Your **** is so LOW. Looks aweomse man!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

haha i like blue too


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

get money + get paid.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_i love the R2K's but the tuck action on the bentley's is very convincing. 

x2
sell the r2ks and buy the bentley's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

too bad someone bought them already!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_too bad someone bought them already!









damn, already?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_ i like another with no paint on it either on the west coast.









That car sucks hahaha


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

i just want to see it done already


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

what car are you talking about ?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

capita's car


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

thought so. it wont ever be done. ever


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*









damn water leaks








time to fix that leak, and do up the headliner.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_i just want to see it done already

He keeps adding more to his to do list, so you'll never see it "done"


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
He keeps adding more to his to do list, so you'll never see it "done"
















haha, i'd like to see it in a gloss finish how about that








whens the headliner going back in ryan?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

whenever i pick it up haha








i found this hole in the wall interior shop that recovered it for a hundred bucks








and the color, youll have to see it when its in


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

mmmm colour should be on point


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I HOPE ITS LIKE AN OBNOXIOUSLY COOL CRAZY COLOR ryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_I HOPE ITS LIKE AN OBNOXIOUSLY COOL CRAZY COLOR ryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I am hoping for blaze orange....


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

nah its better then that, im stoked to see it in.
ryan i need to know where that shop is !!!! im lazy


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

some newsies from today


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

I like this one


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

looks great as usual miller. 
what do you think about some mirror deletes on that thang son ?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Cmon Ryan... you aren't fooling anyone with those photoshopped pictures. We all know Mk4's can't go THAT low


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_looks great as usual miller. 
what do you think about some mirror deletes on that thang son ?

noway on the mirror deletes.. i'm like the worst parker ever, and the laziest dude, i need them for highway cruisin








and i acutally like them big on my car too, kinda fits everthing else being supersized








and dang, you called me on the photoshop


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

my god damn window still leaks. 









just a side note:
whatever you do in your life if your a stock broker or you get paid to pick your nose, do it well, its your job.
I'm so sick of people not doing the right thing, being lazy and cheap, its really making me sick.
the body shop was supposed to test it for leaks before they gave it to me, then when I gave it back complaining that it leaked, you would think they tested it right? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif nope. 
some people , actually most people, are a bunch of lazy scammers, dont be that way.
ugh. i'll stop ranting about people and get back to cutting my car up

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_some newsies from today

Some newsies from back in the day


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_my god damn window still leaks. 









just a side note:
whatever you do in your life if your a stock broker or you get paid to pick your nose, do it well, its your job.
I'm so sick of people not doing the right thing, being lazy and cheap, its really making me sick.
the body shop was supposed to test it for leaks before they gave it to me, then when I gave it back complaining that it leaked, you would think they tested it right? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif nope. 
some people , actually most people, are a bunch of lazy scammers, dont be that way.
ugh. i'll stop ranting about people and get back to cutting my car up

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I hear you on that http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

haha nah i agree they stocks look good, stubbys would be lost but the deletes would make it look like a space ship lol.
i rocked deletes for a few weeks and i thought i was going to kill a schmidt several times


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

ryan, you can call the better business bureau and a few others to make a claim against them for shotty work if its that bad


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*

But I need it so my air horn fits


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

have u checked the hose for the sunroof drains?? possibly clogged, or ripped


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*









what sunroof


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

You have a black roof??? Of all the pictures ever taken of your car, it always show how low you are. I think this may be the first time I've seen the top of your car


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

oh nvm. 
then idk, just blow that car up, its a POS... 
gap b/w the c-pillar and back window? or the weather strip, or somewhere b/e the rubber around the door.. idk what it could be... have u tested it yourself?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

notch the rear! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_notch the rear! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This just makes zero sense


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*

It's the rear window seal,they just keep adding silicone to fix it, which isn't the right repair


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_It's the rear window seal,they just keep adding silicone to fix it, which isn't the right repair

oh.. wy not jsut have the rear window removed and re sealed..


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
oh.. wy not jsut have the rear window removed and re sealed.. 

i told them thats what i wanted, and they just added more silicone to it.
so this time it told them they have to do it and it has to seal or i'm gonna send them the bill


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

yeah thats f'ing gay son... hope they take care of it


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

looks like im getting a new rear window, because the gasket is shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

ooooooooh da gay. well at least it'll be fixed and non leaky


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks Bagyard!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

haha nice....


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Wyman)*

how do I go about purchasing Ryan miller edition bagyards hahaha


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_










This = Coolest sh*t ever


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey you're welcome


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh hush up. i owe you tacobell btw.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

oh yeah no problem ryan for conferencing you in on the call to austria and making sure that you had the struts before sowo. that was no work on my end.








i'll take the cheesey beefy melt, 2 supreme tacos and a large baja blast.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

and i have time to spare. i think i'll go take a nap now


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_oh yeah no problem ryan for conferencing you in on the call to austria and making sure that you had the struts before sowo. that was no work on my end.








i'll take the cheesey beefy melt, 2 supreme tacos and a large baja blast.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

Baja Blast = BEST EVER!!!!


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*

i love some taco bell


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

thats so cool ryan


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

I had Taco Bell yesterday... 
Good **** Ryan.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Lets hope they finally put u on the floor


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

What's the story on the new struts? Any changes or just a new set?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Afazz)*

they are shorter


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

hella tits!


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

Can't wait to see these new struts in!


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

im not a soda drinker at all, but as ryan knows im a frequent taco beller, didnt they discontinue the baja blast?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

no way dude! i got a cheesey beefy melt and baja blast on monday!


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

sonnnn you better be tuckin all sorts of rim now!


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

thats siiiiick.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks Bagyard!


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_im not a soda drinker at all, but as ryan knows im a frequent taco beller, didnt they discontinue the baja blast?

Nah man i got me some baja blast today.


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks Bagyard!









thats just ridiculous


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (FLMadness)*

Ryan get to work and install your struts already! i wanna see you lay frame before me!! haha


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

"sweetness ryan! So notched tie-rods, axles, tabs cut on the subframe(did you cut a triangle out and weld it back up?), what else did you do to get it down there? Im planning hacking my car up before we put the bags in so hopefully it will just get there....."
x2
Is that all you did? Doing a 99 Beetle pretty soon and can use all the tips I can get?


_Modified by ebrunn at 2:07 AM 5-14-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

yeah thats all i have done , and no new pics of new low yet, cos my tires are too small and its laying frame before the wheels can go up any more


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

get your damn camera out and take a pic.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (fishmando)*


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

so dope. i hope i can get my car that low!


----------



## BubbleYum (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (jettalvr41)*

pshhh thats not low! =D


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (BubbleYum)*

awesome, your first post is hating already


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettalvr41* »_so dope. i hope i can get my car that low!


just let me know when youre ready to order some bagyards








<----------- envious


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Looks good ryan i need to take some new pix of my car and show my new low


----------



## BubbleYum (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

haha its not really my first ...i just didnt want to change my name so i made a new one

but hey i do what i can


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_








_Modified by ryanmiller at 5:40 PM 10-6-2008_

Money shot


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (GrkPranksta69)*


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

this pic is needed in here brosef


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

more please?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

OH nah he didnt..... For good??? 
BTW Miller i might copy you on the air thing you got by the tow hook.. similar...


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

You told me if i payed for shipping you would give me the 2k's, right?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

i'll take more pics after i get the stance set right, the tires are too wide and the fronts are sitting too far in








but yes, they are mine, and yes i still have the race2ks!
but ian, i promised lauren i'd send her them first


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

R2Ks and TH lines. That's just not fair.





















I like the R2Ks on it a little more though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
















I had this idea when Diggity Dave had his 17s and he never gave in.. 
Then i told Andrew w/ the Red GLI, and nothing... it would work w/ his car so well w/ the valve stem caps and door locks he has... 
w/e at least u'lll be doing it.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i'll take more pics after i get the stance set right, the tires are too wide and the fronts are sitting too far in








but yes, they are mine, and yes i still have the race2ks!
but ian, i promised lauren i'd send her them first









i'm rocking the race2ks sunday bitches!!!!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*

200 a weekend to run my wheels


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
just let me know when youre ready to order some bagyards








<----------- envious

we will see how Dub Center goes, if all goes well you and i will be conversing very soon!


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jettalvr41)*

how much were the new front bag set up? I need to ode some bagyards soon and if yours are shorter than I'll get them to go lower. sick car


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_how much were the new front bag set up? I need to ode some bagyards soon and if yours are shorter than I'll get them to go lower. sick car

same as the regulars, just tell them you want them shorter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

hi ryan!


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

Sweet. How much shorter are yours than the other bagyards? Your stance is sick


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

gotta love the 3 wheel


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and why are u selling this?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (burtondk12)*

just parts off it







dont worry


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

always a fan


----------



## goonies! (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_large baja blast.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif








THIS


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh good ryanmiller from the vortex, you scared me


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i love your youtube video of a 'new to you diesel jetta'


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

haha







its coming along nicely, the R-interior and black carpet are all in it now


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_
i asked them if their spindles would help me out at all when i was at waterfest and they said they would be pointless since im lower than 3 inches, they were prolly thinking in terms of handling i guess

I've installed H2 Sport spindles on a couple cars that are lowered and it will help you air guys out. The company really made them to help the handling of lowered cars by keeping the control arms parallel to the ground. But since you're on air, you'll be even lower than the account for handling wise.
BUT, they will decrease the angle that the control arms rest at, and could help so that you wouldn't have to mutilate a subframe. They aren't that cheap, but you have to pay to play.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
same as the regulars, just tell them you want them shorter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

we have changed and are only doing "shorties" for the united states unless otherwise noted per customer request.


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: My Mark 4 on bagyards! updates on pag 5 (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_







<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0"> 









Why hint when you can show him the real deal.


----------

